# Cancer Linked To Barbecue Meats



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 3, 2006)

Once again the press gets it wrong saying that a compound that is formed when meats are charred at high temps is linked to cancer in rats.  I believe that they are referring to grilling here but calling it BBQ.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060403/hl_nm/cancer_bbq_dc

I do believe thought that rats are the most cancer prone animals out there!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

Wonder what kind of rub those rats are using?


----------



## allie (Apr 3, 2006)

When I was a kid, my great-grandmother used to alway tell us that those charcoal briquets would cause cancer.  She didn't want to eat anything cooked over charcoal, only wood.  I don't put a lot of faith into any of the cancer research.  My other grandmother is now 93 years old, continues to live alone, drives a car, and is in relatively good health and she has eaten charcoal-grilled, smoked bbq, fatty meats and whatever else she wanted all her life.  The great grandmother I spoke of, passed away about 3 years ago at the ripe old age of 95.  Basically, her body just started giving out.  I guess that's why I am the way I am, I eat what I like.  If it kills me well, life's too short to be spent in misery anyway!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Wonder what kind of rub those rats are using?


   Or ... what kind of rub do you use when bbq'ing a rat :grin:


----------



## zilla (Apr 3, 2006)

BBQ causes Cancer in rats. Rats should not eat BBQ.


----------



## john pen (Apr 3, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> BBQ causes Cancer in rats. Rats should not eat BBQ.



Finally..somebody figured it out !


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm more upset with this http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060403/hl_ ... NlYwMxNzAx
Than BBQ & rats!


----------



## DaleP (Apr 3, 2006)

well it looks like im a dead man. Going for an echocardiogram Friday. I got my blood checked and I have high everything. Precautionary really, but Drs scare me. Told me to give up fat. AAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGG!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Wonder what kind of rub those rats are using?



Wolfe Rub.....what were you thinking!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 3, 2006)

> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A compound formed when meat is charred at high temperatures -- as in barbecue -- encourages the growth of prostate cancer in rats, researchers reported on Sunday.






> It also fits in with other studies suggesting that cooking meat until it chars might cause cancer.



Thats why WE cook low and slow.   :!:


----------



## Ratman (Apr 3, 2006)

Speaking on behalf of my fellow rats, we do one bad thing killing 25 million people starting in the 1300's and lasting 300 years and the whole world is out to get us now.  If the stupid fly didn't bite the rats the bubonic plaque would never have happened.  It's time to get over it and start using other critters for experimental testing.  Chimps, now there's a fine species.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ratman said:
			
		

> Speaking on behalf of my fellow rats, we do one bad thing killing 25 million people starting in the 1300's and lasting 300 years and the whole world is out to get us now.  If the stupid fly didn't bite the rats the bubonic plaque would never have happened.  It's time to get over it and start using other critters for experimental testing.  Chimps, now there's a fine species.


 #-o


----------



## Griff (Apr 3, 2006)

Ratman said:
			
		

> It's time to get over it and start using other critters for experimental testing.



I'm all using cats.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, how long do you want to live anyway?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Ratman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Griff I got a couple, do they have to be alive?
Can't stand them critters :!:


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

I love cats..tastes like chicken !


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey, how long do you want to live anyway?


I agree. Youv'e got to live life to be alive. If ya can't have fun whats the point of sticking around?


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 4, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Wonder what kind of rub those rats are using?



Pig Powder    :grin:


----------

